
Extreme makeover: Computer science edition - d0mine
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2008/11/14/extreme.makeover.computer.science.edition
======
petercooper
_But what if you could somehow reach inside the video and swap the offending
photo for a snapshot of your current love? How perfect would that be?_

NO NO NO! Enacting revisionism on your life is a dangerous game. We're all
products of our history - changing history is to fail to learn from and
appreciate our mistakes.

It's the equivalent of going through a photo album and cutting out the heads
of people you don't like. It's an activity fueled by bitterness and emotion
rather than practicality - and one that's often regretted later on.

The technology is cool but this particular implementation is a sad reflection
of society - a bit like the advances in face recognition, really.

------
d0mine
_They say a user of the software can easily plunk an image on almost any
planar surface in a video, whether wall, floor or ceiling. And the embedded
images don't have to be still photos—you can insert a video inside a video._
</quote>

A new way to place ads for video-hosting services. It might be great news for
youtube-like sites.

